# Sony planning PS2 & PS1 support for PS3 & PS Vita respectively



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 3, 2012)

It seems like Sony is finally seeing the light or "getting their shit straight". On their Japanese website they just annouced plans for PS2 support for the PS3 and PS1 support for the PS Vita via updates. The updates are said to be arriving this summer. As the article is in Japanese it is not known if this will coming to the west at this time. 

If someone would be so kind *cough* [member='Densetsu'] *cough* as to translate the article for us it would be much appreciated.

 Source

Here's a translation by Google Translate


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 3, 2012)

This is amazing news, especially for people who didnt buy into the 80gig ps3 (which i believe was the only backwards compatible model?) And for people who have been dying to play their psone classics on the vita. Really hoping to hear for a western release


----------



## Alex221 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> If someone would be so kind *cough* [member='Densetsu'] *cough* as to translate the article for us it would be much appreciated.
> Source


yes it would be so very kind


----------



## emigre (Jul 3, 2012)

> ソニー・コンピュータエンタテインメントジャパン※1（SCEJ）は、2012年7月25日（水）よりPlayStation®Storeでご提供している「ゲームアーカイブス」にて、「プレイステーション ３」(PS3®)向けに「PlayStation®2アーカイブス」の配信を開始いたします。※2



Insightful news, I say.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 3, 2012)

emigre said:


> > ソニー・コンピュータエンタテインメントジャパン※1（SCEJ）は、2012年7月25日（水）よりPlayStation®Storeでご提供している「ゲームアーカイブス」にて、「プレイステーション ３」(PS3®)向けに「PlayStation®2アーカイブス」の配信を開始いたします。※2
> 
> 
> 
> Insightful news, I say.



LOL I know it seems redundant to post this article but it's exciting news for those who wanted PS2 & PS1 support for the respective consoles.


----------



## Alex221 (Jul 3, 2012)

So are they going to be adding more ps2 titles to psn or are they simple making ps2 discs compatible with the ps3 via update?


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 3, 2012)

Alex221 said:


> So are they going to be adding more ps2 titles to psn or are they simple making ps2 discs compatible with the ps3 via update?


I would like to think they would do both.


----------



## emigre (Jul 3, 2012)

Alex221 said:


> So are they going to be adding more ps2 titles to psn or are they simple making ps2 discs compatible with the ps3 via update?



The latter. From my extensive Japanese, Sony are going to provide a 5.00 PS3 software update which will digitally transfer Playstation 2 hardware to your Playstation 3.


----------



## Alex221 (Jul 3, 2012)

emigre said:


> Alex221 said:
> 
> 
> > So are they going to be adding more ps2 titles to psn or are they simple making ps2 discs compatible with the ps3 via update?
> ...


From your extensive Japanese or from some shitty translation program like google translate? lol


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 3, 2012)

Wonder if this has anything to do with their recent acquisition of Gaikai?


----------



## emigre (Jul 3, 2012)

Alex221 said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > Alex221 said:
> ...



I am a scholar AND a gentleman.


----------



## Alex221 (Jul 3, 2012)

emigre said:


> Alex221 said:
> 
> 
> > emigre said:
> ...


No need to get hasty here i'm just asking ok?   Anyways,i remember the days when i would play star wars battlefront 2 for countless hours as well as dragon ball z budokai 2. I hope they bring this to the west and soon


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 3, 2012)

emigre said:


> Alex221 said:
> 
> 
> > emigre said:
> ...


Oh god stop it both of you, i cant breathe! 

So am i getting a false boner for ps2 on the Vita? did i read that wrong?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 3, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Oh god stop it both of you, i cant breathe!
> 
> So am i getting a false boner for ps2 on the Vita? did i read that wrong?



Only the PS3 is receving PS2 support at this time. When someone translates the article we`ll know more.


----------



## Alex221 (Jul 3, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > Alex221 said:
> ...


I think it's just a false boner.... I had one as well till i read it twice


----------



## emigre (Jul 3, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Oh god stop it both of you, i cant breathe!
> 
> So am i getting a false boner for ps2 on the Vita? did i read that wrong?



Breathing is becoming redundant, so its ok.

So far, I think its just speculation as the source is japanese and I presume no one in this thread reads japanese.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 3, 2012)

Nuts. I would give one of them to have ps2 titles for the PSV.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 3, 2012)

Added a quick translation by Google translate. Not totally rebilable but gives some idea of what's going on.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 3, 2012)

I wish this greater support had been there from the get-go, but hey, better late than never.


----------



## AngryGreek766 (Jul 3, 2012)

ok im confused... are they saying that ps3 slims are gonna be able to play ps2 discs just like the old 20 and 60gb's did?


----------



## emigre (Jul 3, 2012)

From the google translate:



> [font=&#12513]We enjoying for everyone[/font]



Awwwwwww that's nice.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Jul 3, 2012)

I got the launch PS3, which could play PS2 games, so this isn't very exciting for me. It's nice to know that the Vita is getting PSX games, though. I think that was confirmed before, but it wouldn't come with the Vita out of the box?
Correct me if I'm wrong; I can't remember the article very well.


----------



## Armadillo (Jul 3, 2012)

Google translate seems to suggest it's just the Japanese Playstation store getting ps2 classics. Up until now, I don't think they've had them, only EU and NA stores.


----------



## Alex221 (Jul 3, 2012)

From my understanding it seems that the section on psn which contains ps2 classics will be frequently updated with more and more games.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 3, 2012)

PSX support for the Vita was announced at E3 and we already knew it was coming when the system was announced pretty much.

PS2 support, what do you mean? They've been selling "PS2 Classics" for a while now I thought.


----------



## Sylar1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Armadillo said:


> Google translate seems to suggest it's just the Japanese Playstation store getting ps2 classics. Up until now, I don't think they've had them, only EU and NA stores.




yep http://www.siliconera.com/2012/07/03/ps2-classics-finally-come-to-japan-with-contra-siren-and-dragon-force/


----------



## Alex221 (Jul 3, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> What do you mean? They've been selling "PS2 Classics" for a while now I thought.


Not in japan though.


----------



## Zombie_X (Jul 3, 2012)

It's just giving Japan a service called "Playstation 2 Archives" which is similar to what the UK and US have already. So no disc support at all guys, just the games will be on the PSN. Kind of a bummer but it's Sony after all. The PS3 is plenty powerful to emulate PS2 game right but we'll never see it happen. They'd rather bleed us dry.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 3, 2012)

SE hurry up and put up Front Mission 4 and 5 on the PS2 Archieves.

It will be nice to have the rest of the series on my Vita.


----------



## raulpica (Jul 3, 2012)

No disc support? Be ya damned, Sony! I want to replace my 60gb PS3 with a slim one


----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 3, 2012)

if it is PS2 for vita I bet it has to do with streaming from your PS3. still neat.


----------



## DS1 (Jul 3, 2012)

raulpica said:


> No disc support? Be ya damned, Sony! I want to replace my 60gb PS3 with a slim one



Yeah, but at least you can play Japanese titles. PS2 discs are still region locked. I'm looking for an excuse to abandon my modded PS2 for a PS3.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 3, 2012)

Zombie_X said:


> The PS3 is plenty powerful to emulate PS2 game...



Maybe they brought the compatibility rate back up, as the initial rate was pretty low when they began replacing the PS2 hardware with software emulation.


----------



## notmeanymore (Jul 3, 2012)

Why on earth would it take an update for a handheld to do something its predecessor did with ease?

Me gusta PS2 support though. Now we just need 5.00 CFW and everyone will be set.


----------



## blahkamehameha (Jul 3, 2012)

I of course would love them to allow the ability to play ps2 discs, but don't see that every happening frankly.

Would work counterproductive to Sony. Don't know of too many people who would want to download a PS2 classic off psn when they could own the actual disc off ebay for a couple of dollars. Not to mention it would hurt sales for their HD collections. A lot of people won't pay 60 dollars for games with slightly better graphics when they can again get the originals a whole lot cheaper


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 3, 2012)

TehSkull said:


> Why on earth would it take an update for a handheld to do something its predecessor did with ease?



I doubt they're just porting whatever the PSP did for the Vita. Different hardware means they do it differently.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jul 3, 2012)

can u tell me how i can play ffX plz plsszz plzz!!1!


----------



## notmeanymore (Jul 3, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> TehSkull said:
> 
> 
> > Why on earth would it take an update for a handheld to do something its predecessor did with ease?
> ...


While I agree it's probably not a straight port, I don't see the code being THAT different overall.


----------



## Zombie_X (Jul 3, 2012)

So looking at the article, I can't believe they are porting BIOHAZARD Code Veronica COMPLETE to the PS3 when the HD Revival Selection version is already available... Really odd I have to say.

But yeah my Japanese is limited but from what I can understand, the games will be rolled out to PSN starting with five titles. The "Playstation 2 Game Archive" ([font=&#12513]PlayStation®2アーカイブス) [/font]will be about the same as the US/UK version of the PS2 Classics. Another note is that the Vita is not mentioned anywhere in the article at all, so most likely no PS2 Vita support at all.

It's too bad they aren't adding disc support, but that's why I have a modded PS2. Japanese PS2 + Mod-Chip = Win.

*[PlayStation®2アーカイブス**] *(A-kaibusu, so pronounced Ahkaibz)


----------



## raulpica (Jul 3, 2012)

DS1 said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > No disc support? Be ya damned, Sony! I want to replace my 60gb PS3 with a slim one
> ...


Mine is PAL  Well, I'd play PAL games on it nonetheless, so that's ok.


----------



## chris888222 (Jul 3, 2012)

Sony you know my wallet isn't ready for all this.


----------



## tommyt (Jul 3, 2012)

The title is very misleading.

It's basically saying that PS2 Classic are coming to the JP store (25 July) with new ps2 titles being added every month.
As for the Vita, firmware 1.80 is going to add PS1 support.


----------



## pasc (Jul 3, 2012)

I'll make a statement today:

When the PS Vita is EVER HACKED and capable of PS2 Games on the GO:

I'll buy one.

Was the same with PSP and PS1 Games, I got one


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 3, 2012)

Playing champions of norath and Dark alliance Baulders gate on the go would actually make me buy a Vita o.o But would emulation of a ps2 on vita be possible? Im sure theres somthing about it in the vita homebrew section. Of course we wouldnt know until it was hacked either way.
On topic, if they do make ps2 games available only through psn, it would take up tons of memory wouldnt it? Ps2 isos are about 1-2 gigs right?


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Jul 3, 2012)

TehSkull said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > TehSkull said:
> ...




I do, BECAUSE the psvita has much different hardware than the psp has. Different hardware has different instruction sets and also very specific functions, unless sony is going to make a HAL for the psvita only, there is a damn lot of work to do to make every single one of those games work. In fact you actually have to port all games one by one if you do not make a HAL at all, that's also why directx and other such HAL's exist: easy coding between various hardware.

And that's not even considering the different mobo's and cpu's


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 3, 2012)

That's all I have to say, really...

Well, that and _PS2 COMPATIBILITY FOR PS3 WILL BE BACK, BABY!_


----------



## Densetsu (Jul 3, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> If someone would be so kind *cough* [member='Densetsu'] *cough* as to translate the article for us it would be much appreciated.





Spoiler: Aight.



*News Release*
3 July, 2012
Sony Computer Entertainment Japan​


----------



## Satangel (Jul 3, 2012)

pasc said:


> I'll make a statement today:
> 
> When the PS Vita is EVER HACKED and capable of PS2 Games on the GO:
> 
> ...


Same here! PS2 on the go, DQ VIII


----------



## chrisrlink (Jul 3, 2012)

considering it is possiable to unlock ps2 gameplay on non compatable systems on debug mode or w/e its called on 3.55 cfw i hope sony allows stuff like codebreaker,Gameshark ect for psx and ps2 games (disc needed of course)


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 3, 2012)

So no disk support and only psn? A tad dissapointing.
EDIT: btw thanks for the translation densetsu!


----------



## chrisrlink (Jul 3, 2012)

so my disc are useless damn well at least i got a ps2 still


----------



## Rasas (Jul 3, 2012)

I honestly thought on my HDTV the ps2 games played from my phat ps3 were terrible picture wise or will they upscale or fix it at least. I'm guessing not so keeping your older PS2 is a better idea or buying one since a lot of the games on the store are overpriced.


----------



## notmeanymore (Jul 3, 2012)

Is it plausible that this could lead to turning PS2 isos into proper eboots similar to PSX isos on the PSP?


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 3, 2012)

Rasas said:


> I honestly thought on my HDTV the ps2 games played from my phat ps3 were terrible picture wise or will they upscale or fix it at least. I'm guessing not so keeping your older PS2 is a better idea or buying one since a lot of the games on the store are overpriced.


cant look as bad as a ps2 on a hdtv even with component hook ups

I played ps1 games on my ps3 with 1080p upscaling and didnt find any problems with it


----------



## jonesman99 (Jul 3, 2012)

Forgive me for asking, but, why was backwards compatibility not on the PS3 initially?


----------



## Rasas (Jul 3, 2012)

jonesman99 said:


> Forgive me for asking, but, why was backwards compatibility not on the PS3 initially?


It had at first then it was just removed due to the cost of having it on and other things like decent ps2 sales.


----------



## chartube12 (Jul 3, 2012)

As of January 15th though, Sony stopped shipping PS2 to NA. I can safely assume a similar situation for other regions?


----------



## Armadillo (Jul 3, 2012)

chartube12 said:


> As of January 15th though, Sony stopped shipping PS2 to NA. I can safely assume a similar situation for other regions?



PS2 hasn't be available new, here in the UK for years. Used are easy enough to get, but no major shops sell new ones. Not sure if Sony stopped shipping them, or if they just were not selling. Not even sure if we got the 9000 series slim. Some say the 90003 (UK model) was available, but I've never seen one.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 3, 2012)

Armadillo said:


> chartube12 said:
> 
> 
> > As of January 15th though, Sony stopped shipping PS2 to NA. I can safely assume a similar situation for other regions?
> ...


Why would you want a *new* PS2 when the old, pre-owned Classic versions have so much more to offer - the Network Adapter alone is worth the purchase, plus they're really affordable. Every "pawn shop" I've ever been to in the UK has a few of those machines just laying on the shelves gathering dust - give'em some love. There's no reason to be obsessed about "new" consoles unless you sincerely want to support the manufacturer.


----------



## Rasas (Jul 3, 2012)

chartube12 said:


> As of January 15th though, Sony stopped shipping PS2 to NA. I can safely assume a similar situation for other regions?


In some regions it sells well. 2011 alone they sold 1.4 million and 2012 they already sold 450k.
Edit: They sold 500k+ ps2 currently and as said in a article the sales almost match the Vita.


----------



## nl255 (Jul 3, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> Zombie_X said:
> 
> 
> > The PS3 is plenty powerful to emulate PS2 game...
> ...



To be fair, PS2 compatibility on the Slim PS3 sucks.  Most games don't work right and even for those that do most don't have memory card support and are slow.  Oh, did I mention that you must plug your ps3 controller in via USB to play them?


----------



## nl255 (Jul 4, 2012)

TehSkull said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > TehSkull said:
> ...



Actually, it is.  The PSP relies on virtualization technology (without a MMU!) to run PSX games more or less natively due to the CPUs being similar (MIPS R4000 vs 3000A).  On the Vita, they are probably going with full software emulation which means creating (or licensing) a PSX emu from scratch.  Remember, most emulators (or at least the CPU emulation code) are written in assembly language for maximum speed.  Oh, and before you ask no they can't just use the PSP stuff because running a virtualizer under an emulator is known to cause problems because software virtualization often relies on all sorts of dirty tricks and sometimes outright bugs in the CPU to function.


----------



## emmanu888 (Jul 4, 2012)

from waht i understand that means no ps2 disc support for ps3 ? crap i want to be able to play all the 5 gran turismo's on one console


----------



## Armadillo (Jul 4, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Armadillo said:
> 
> 
> > chartube12 said:
> ...



I didn't say I wanted one. Was just saying they have not been available for quite some time here. I'm quite happy with my old one, network adapter and 400GB hdd.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 4, 2012)

Armadillo said:


> I didn't say I wanted one. Was just saying they have not been available for quite some time here. I'm quite happy with my old one, network adapter and 400GB hdd.


I actually used "you" as in, hypothetical buyer. It was a general statement.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jul 4, 2012)

Ohhhh....you mean I get to play my already purchased PS1 classics on my Vita? 


HRRRRRRRRRRNGHHHHH!


----------



## Gh0sti (Jul 4, 2012)

good for sony


----------

